# Mac Pro memberships in Aus?



## chameleonmary (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all, sorry if this has been covered elsewhere, but how do Mac Pro memberships work for people who are not qualified makeup artists? Are they still allowed to register for membership and if so, how is it done? I could not see anything on the Aus website, only the US.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 30, 2008)

i believe the pro membership program only applies to those in the u.s. and u.k.  i would email mac and double check, but i don't think its available for aus.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 30, 2008)

there is MAC pro in Australia.
If you email them, they are very helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Their email is on the customer service section on maccosmetics.com.au


----------



## chameleonmary (Apr 15, 2008)

Many thanks ladies


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there,

To be considered for MAC Pro you have to show a portfolio.  Also, there are different levels within the MAC Pro.  When I joined I had to provide a copy of my portfolio, invoices, business cards, promotional material etc.  You also have to go to the store not the counters in Myer or DJs.  I went into Paddington and spoke with the Manager there.  You can also contact Artist Relations in Melbourne (in the Chapel St store).  

Hope this info helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KK.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 27, 2008)

Argh I filled out the application for PRO student, like 4 weeks ago, and sent it in and haven't heard anything back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Should I email them and ask? Or just wait?
How long does it usually take?
argh I want my card!


----------



## miss_bailey (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Argh I filled out the application for PRO student, like 4 weeks ago, and sent it in and haven't heard anything back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Should I email them and ask? Or just wait?
How long does it usually take?
argh I want my card! _

 
So we have MAC PRO student in Australia? Where do you get the forms from? Do you just ahve to call them up and ask or..?


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_So we have MAC PRO student in Australia? Where do you get the forms from? Do you just ahve to call them up and ask or..?_

 
I just emailed them and asked. I havent heard anything back though, which REALLY sucks


----------



## miss_bailey (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I just emailed them and asked. I havent heard anything back though, which REALLY sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Annoying, they have been so slack with their email service lately. Maybe you should call them?


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 14, 2008)

YES! they called me today to say they were charging my card for the PRO student card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



haha, just as Im about to finish my make-up course 

FYI, it took about 7 weeks from the time I sent my application


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 11, 2009)

FINALLY I have my MAC Pro card on my way to me! (I never received the student card?)

But can someone tell me how much the discount is here? In the US its 40%, but I heard its only 30% here?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitty Kitty* 

 
_Hi there,

*To be considered for MAC Pro you have to show a portfolio*.  Also, there are different levels within the MAC Pro.  When I joined I had to provide a copy of my portfolio, invoices, business cards, promotional material etc.  You also have to go to the store not the counters in Myer or DJs.  I went into Paddington and spoke with the Manager there.  You can also contact Artist Relations in Melbourne (in the Chapel St store).  

Hope this info helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KK._

 
This isn't true. You can just email them. They send you the forms (almost exactly the same as the US form), and you need to provide two forms of pro ID (just like the US), then you send them back, they charge you AU$60. Then you wait for the confirmation/card to arrive


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 12, 2009)

does anyone know how many pictures u need in your portfolio? i mainly do make up at work (hairdressing salon) so its not like i have invoices or anything like that???


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 13, 2009)

Ali,
What did you have to send in?
I know in the states and UK you can get a pro card if you just work in the industry like hairdressers and models.
Just wondering if you can tell us more about the process.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Ali,
What did you have to send in?
I know in the states and UK you can get a pro card if you just work in the industry like hairdressers and models.
Just wondering if you can tell us more about the process._

 
Its basically exactly the same as the US & UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There is industry discount for industry professionals too


----------



## stella89 (Jun 14, 2009)

over here the discount is 30% for makeup artists.

if you're an actor or someone who is in the arts industry, you could send in a copy of your resume, a business card, a program from a show you've done or something like that. i'm pretty sure on the form it lists the types of proof you can send in. but ali is right, it takes bloody forever for them to sort it out as the actual cards come all the way from canada!! my student one took about 2 months, and when it finally arrived it had my name spelt horribly wrong - instead of gabbi they put baggi!!!! also you have to pay the fee again if you go from student to pro, there's no upgrade system which is lame.

does anyone know if you can use your pro card overseas? im going to LA in a few days and really want to visit the mac pro store there!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 14, 2009)

Clearly im stupid but i looked at the site and i cant find infomation on australian pro? it just says for the uk and us? do i have to email them for a special form or something???


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_ when it finally arrived it had my name spelt horribly wrong - *instead of gabbi they put baggi*!!!!_

 





 OMG!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 14, 2009)

billy, if you go to a store they have forms there you just need to ask.. then again I don't know if they have them at the MAC counters. I asked for a form at Chapel st for my ex housemate but she never ended up filling it in.. if I can find it somewhere I'll take a picture.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've spoken to a couple of MUA's at MAC about getting the pro card and the pro store told me all I need to bring in is my certificate from my training, business cards and ID. I don't have a portfolio yet but can bring in shots of my work but the pro store said I wouldn't need it.

Apparently you can only use the pro card at the pro store and not at the myer or DJ counters. I'll be going for mine as soon as my business cards are done and will let everyone know if I had any problems.


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 15, 2009)

oh really, i got the impression that in the states u can use it at the counters?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Clearly im stupid but i looked at the site and i cant find infomation on australian pro? it just says for the uk and us? do i have to email them for a special form or something???_

 
Yep you have to email them, the email address is [email protected]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I've spoken to a couple of MUA's at MAC about getting the pro card and the pro store told me all I need to bring in is my certificate from my training, business cards and ID. I don't have a portfolio yet but can bring in shots of my work but the pro store said I wouldn't need it.

Apparently you can only use the pro card at the pro store and *not at the myer or DJ counters*. I'll be going for mine as soon as my business cards are done and will let everyone know if I had any problems._

 
Yup this is true. It sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can also use it over the phone/online as well


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_over here the discount is 30% for makeup artists.

if you're an actor or someone who is in the arts industry, you could send in a copy of your resume, a business card, a program from a show you've done or something like that. i'm pretty sure on the form it lists the types of proof you can send in. but ali is right, it takes bloody forever for them to sort it out as the actual cards come all the way from canada!! my student one took about 2 months, and when it finally arrived it had my name spelt horribly wrong - instead of gabbi they put baggi!!!! also you have to pay the fee again if you go from student to pro, there's no upgrade system which is lame.

d*oes anyone know if you can use your pro card overseas? im going to LA in a few days and really want to visit the mac pro store there!!*_

 
Yep you can! 
I see haulage in your future


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey all,

I just read this whole thread and was surpsied to see how much trouble you guys have had getting the pro card! 

I applied for mine only a week ago and got a letter yesterday saying I had been approved and my card would be sent out to me shortly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sent in a copy of my business card, copy of my certificate and my abn number for my makeup business. I'm certain you dont need to send a portfolio in or anything like that. 

Also I have a copy of the Australian form if anyone needs it. Just pm me your email address and I can sent it to you. Its a PDF file.



And yes it is only 30% discount here (i say 'only', but really, 30% is amazing.. hahaha)

I am soooo happy to know that you can use it overseas! I am going to Hong Kong in December and they just opened a pro store there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC is already ridiculously cheap over there so with my PRO discount it is going to be haul time!!


----------

